# Need help w Used ATV ??



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I am in the market for a used ATV and for the past few months I have been looking online. I would be using it mostly for deer hunting and around the cottage and on occasion maybe some ice-fishing but I dont do alot of that. I like the Yamaha Grizzly, Polaris Sportsman and some of the Honda models. I dont see alot of used Kawasaki or Susuki machines for sale are they not as popular or do the owners just hang on to them?
My question to those of you that own one is what should I look for or at when going to check these machines out and also what would you consider alot of miles for a used machine?? I dont want anything older than a 2004 model at least 400 in size and 4x4. I was told the larger models (over 500) dont fit in the back of a pick up w a 6ft bed is this true? Any information would be great and thanks for your help!!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

To be honest, I'm a little bias towards the Polaris Sportsman. I can get just about any part, any place and accessory parts are unlimited.

My 2002 Sportsman 400 has 2,502 miles and 571 hours. I started using it mostly for hunting and then after retirement in '05', I started using it for just about everything. I've worked it pretty hard clearing out our building location and the property. I plow LOTS of snow too! Now that most of the work's done and we can ride on the roads up here, its getting many more miles heading to my fishing spots. Mine might be 8 years old and the resale value very low but, its in excellent mechanical condition.
I replaced the CV boots just last year and replaced both front and rear brakes this year. That's it for any issues with my Sportsman. I've never even had to replace a brake light or headlight bulb. But, I've kept up the maintainance service schedules.

I guess this is what I'd be looking for in a used quad: age of the current owner, condition of the machine and over all wear and tear. Does the current owner have any service records? Was service performed as scheduled? Check the undercarriage for dents and/or damage. I'd also check between the motor and the plate for any evidence of what wasn't washed out. Such as lots of sand.

I'd also suggest that you check prices on NADA.com and/or Edmonds.com for the current used price of any machine that you may be interested in. I've seen some used quads priced higher than retail at times. Its a good starting point. Granted, there are some that may be worth more than stated in a used guide but, it will give you an idea of what a dealer would say its worth. As with purchasing anything used, it can always be a gamble.

Buddy has a 500 that fits in the back of his short box Silverado.

Good luck !!


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

Age of the current owner does not mean anything. I Am 26 and take very good care of my stuff, I change the oil every year even if I use it once, My dad "much older" bought a quad new in 2000 and has never changed anything.

If you buy used like I do, Just look it over, know what the KBB is and pay less then that or walk away. I just got a used scrambler for $1300 and the KBB is $1950, it needed work I have $120 in parts and it is now good to go. Know what you want and get it.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

whatisup02 said:


> Age of the current owner does not mean anything. I Am 26 and take very good care of my stuff,......


Most young people have different views about what taking care of equipment actually means. I'm not saying that ALL young people ride rough or don't take care of their equipment. I won't say that ALL "mature adults" take proper care of their equipment either. However, when compairing the "odds", I believe on average, mature adults take better care of their equipment and are most likely less rough on it.

I guess that if I was looking to purchase a new quad and I pulled in to look at some young adults Sportsman setting there for sale, and right next to it in the garage set a Raptor or Scrambler. I might just have to think about just how rough that person MAY HAVE BEEN on the Sportsman. It doesn't mean that I wouldn't look at the Sportsman, I'd just look it over more closely.

Buyer beware.....


----------



## rockman (Feb 28, 2001)

I would also suggest looking at dealers for new but older model machines. You can probably find a new 1 or 2 year old machine at a steep discount. In September 2009, I bought a new 2007 machine with factory warranty for less money than I could find that same machine for used (or equivalent sized machine of other manufacturers). I'm almost certain you can find a great buy on a new 2008 machine if you look hard enough.


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

ENCORE said:


> Most young people have different views about what taking care of equipment actually means. I'm not saying that ALL young people ride rough or don't take care of their equipment. I won't say that ALL "mature adults" take proper care of their equipment either. However, when compairing the "odds", I believe on average, mature adults take better care of their equipment and are most likely less rough on it.
> 
> I guess that if I was looking to purchase a new quad and I pulled in to look at some young adults Sportsman setting there for sale, and right next to it in the garage set a Raptor or Scrambler. I might just have to think about just how rough that person MAY HAVE BEEN on the Sportsman. It doesn't mean that I wouldn't look at the Sportsman, I'd just look it over more closely.
> 
> Buyer beware.....


What do you mean by ride rough?

Do you mean jumping,trail ride,plow snow,work a food plot. 

I would say that I would ride faster then say a "mature adult". But is that rough on the atv? I would say no. Me putting 500-700 miles on a trail is less hard on the atv then say a guy putting 50-100 miles on plowing snow and disking a food plot. Its all how it was used, and what the atv was built for, not age of the owner.

Then if you go look at a used "Sportsman" and see a "Raptor or Scrambler" next to it I would not worry about it being rode rough at all, because why would he ride a slow, rough riding atv hard around the track when he has a much better atv for that task. That "Sportsman" was probably not riden that much and that is why it is being sold.

Sorry for my rant but I hate people saying that age plays a role in how something is used or taken care of. 

Just ask the person why they are selling,what they used it for,how long they have had it,1st owner or not. I look at what they have in there garage is it nice or just crap, does it look like they take pride in what they own or just use and abuse there stuff.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

whatisup02 said:


> What do you mean by ride rough?
> 
> Do you mean jumping,trail ride,plow snow,work a food plot.
> 
> ...


Too bad I won't be around in 40 years to see just how you feel about it then. Good grief 

My sincere apologies to the original poster....


----------



## petersen.mark (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought a 2008 yamaha grizzly 660. I drive an 07 dodge ram 4x4 short bed and my grizzly fits in the back of my truck. its a little tight can't fit to much else back there but it fits just fine. but most of the time i just trailer it. Yamaha makes a great quad. I have never had a problem with my grizzly. and a friend of mine has a 2000 kodiak 400 and hes only changed the oil twice and he had to replace the exhaust last year thats it. Yamaha would be a good buy if your looking for a used one i would say the 450, 660, or even the 700 are good ones to own. 

And for the whole debate about if your younger and you don't take care of your machine. I'm going to put in my two sense. Im 22 i bought my truck when i was 20 and my fourwheeler when i was 21 both of those things are in excellent condition. just because were younger doesn't mean we don't know how to take care of our things. some younger people don't but that doesn't mean that all younger people do. yeah we might ride faster and try and hit a jump and get some air but at the end of the day we take care of our stuff just like an older person would.


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you petersen.mark.

I bought my Ltz400 new when I was 20 back in 2004 and it is just as nice now as it was in 2004. Grease and change oil every year, clean air filter 2-4 times a year. 

I can add that any and all quads that are made now days, you cant go wrong with.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

petersen.mark said:


> I bought a 2008 yamaha grizzly 660. I drive an 07 dodge ram 4x4 short bed and my grizzly fits in the back of my truck. its a little tight can't fit to much else back there but it fits just fine. but most of the time i just trailer it. Yamaha makes a great quad. I have never had a problem with my grizzly. and a friend of mine has a 2000 kodiak 400 and hes only changed the oil twice and he had to replace the exhaust last year thats it. Yamaha would be a good buy if your looking for a used one i would say the 450, 660, or even the 700 are good ones to own.
> 
> And for the whole debate about if your younger and you don't take care of your machine. I'm going to put in my two sense. Im 22 i bought my truck when i was 20 and my fourwheeler when i was 21 both of those things are in excellent condition. just because were younger doesn't mean we don't know how to take care of our things.* some younger people don't but that doesn't mean that all younger people do. yeah we might ride faster and try and hit a jump and get some air* but at the end of the day we take care of our stuff just like an older person would.


Thanks petersen.mark


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

rockman said:


> I would also suggest looking at dealers for new but older model machines. You can probably find a new 1 or 2 year old machine at a steep discount. In September 2009, I bought a new 2007 machine with factory warranty for less money than I could find that same machine for used (or equivalent sized machine of other manufacturers). I'm almost certain you can find a great buy on a new 2008 machine if you look hard enough.


 I also found this to be true when i bought mine, in 04 i bought a honda rancher brand new for about the same price a well taken care of used machine would have cost me. although i have seen some real good deals around lately on used ones, probably due to the economy.


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I hut should of got have a 07 grizzly 350 and love it . but should of got irs still the 350 is a great machine pushes snow as well as a truck. be smart and get the winch back saver for sure.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

rockman said:


> I would also suggest looking at dealers for new but older model machines. You can probably find a new 1 or 2 year old machine at a steep discount. In September 2009, I bought a new 2007 machine with factory warranty for less money than I could find that same machine for used (or equivalent sized machine of other manufacturers). I'm almost certain you can find a great buy on a new 2008 machine if you look hard enough.


----------



## Capt Kent (Jan 8, 2003)

I've got a 2002 Yamaha Grizzly 660. 1200 miles and about 400 hours on the machine and I've yet to have a single mechanical issue with it. In my opinion, they are pretty much "bulletproof."

No problem fitting it in the back of my 6 1/2 foot box of my Toyota Tundra. In contrast, my buddy has a Suzuki King Quad 400 that will not fit in the back of the truck without leaving the tailgate down.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

sylvan19 said:


> I am in the market for a used ATV and for the past few months I have been looking online. I would be using it mostly for deer hunting and around the cottage and on occasion maybe some ice-fishing but I dont do alot of that. I like the Yamaha Grizzly, Polaris Sportsman and some of the Honda models. I dont see alot of used Kawasaki or Susuki machines for sale are they not as popular or do the owners just hang on to them?
> My question to those of you that own one is what should I look for or at when going to check these machines out and also what would you consider alot of miles for a used machine?? I dont want anything older than a 2004 model at least 400 in size and 4x4. I was told the larger models (over 500) dont fit in the back of a pick up w a 6ft bed is this true? Any information would be great and thanks for your help!!


 
See what some dealers have for left over 08-09 models you will be surprised there are stil 08's out there. I have a Sportsman X2 and bit longer than the normal sportsman and before I bought a trailer it was hauled in the back of a 6ft bed truck, couldn't close the tailgate but the wait wasn't resting on the tailgate either.


----------

